# It's harvest time!



## CrimsonUndertow (Jan 15, 2009)

Took down three of my girls and thought I'd share it with you guys. Two of them where good but the last one had a bit of trouble growing up. But I'm really happy. These were my last girls in the flowering cycle. i have to close up shop cos I have a new grow room and need to move my flowering room there. I have a new batch in the veg cycle. This is all i have until my girls are ready. :yay:


----------



## Alistair (Jan 15, 2009)

Congratulations, CrimsonUndertow.  That's a nice feeling, huh?


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jan 15, 2009)

the only thing better is the next one!!!!!!!!!!,nice, makes me want to smoke a bowl....


----------



## the pale rider (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow they look great! How long did it take to get em that big??? And with what kind of light? i am just curious to what i have to look forward to?!~


----------



## kubefuism (Jan 15, 2009)

Good Job Man!!! I know the excitement... Excellent crop!!!

(p.s. My 200th post yay!!)


----------



## CrimsonUndertow (Jan 16, 2009)

They were under a 400w HPS for about 12 weeks for flowering. Took a bit longer then I had hoped but then I like to wait until the tricomes are all brown in color. The really big one was kept in veg for a long time (5 months or more) just to see how it turns out. I would have waited more but it had to move to another location. I tried some of the stuff in the middle of the pic (they are separated by plant in the pic) and even though it gave me less, its more potent then the other two. We were smokin it last night and i got lost on my way home.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 16, 2009)

CrimsonUndertow said:
			
		

> We were smokin it last night and i got lost on my way home.


 

:rofl:

Sounds good to me


----------



## INTHEDES (Jan 16, 2009)

hOW MUCH WAS THE YEILD(WET)?(DRY,WHEN ITS TIME)?


----------



## CrimsonUndertow (Jan 16, 2009)

The pics were taken when they were wet, so obviously after drying it will reduce in weight. But it's a damn good site when you have all that bud in front of you. I got about 40 grams from the big one, the others gave less. This stuff is proving to be better then I thought, everyone i gave it to is pretty happy.


----------



## INTHEDES (Jan 16, 2009)

good deal!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 16, 2009)

*Free weed!!!  Congrats, and I look forward to the smoke report. *


----------



## CrimsonUndertow (Jan 17, 2009)

This stuff is all munchies (but then I always eat when I'm high). I measure potency by playing one on one football on PS, if I can't play it means the stuff is good, if I'm eating more than I'm playing, than it's really good.


----------



## bubblelove (Jan 22, 2009)

thats funny.  What about when you miss your mouth lol


----------



## swiftgt (Jan 28, 2009)

nice work, they look great!


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Jan 28, 2009)

looks great! what strain is that?


----------



## CrimsonUndertow (Mar 7, 2009)

Don't know it's a hybrid.


----------

